# The superman, mom, dad packing method.



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just had to share this. Went to Tennessee over the Christmas break (met my parents there). Well, all I wanted to do was check out B&M's for pipes and stogies. Came across this one where there was a pipe fellow--really arrogant and full-of himself type guy. Asked him to show me how he packed his pipe (since just getting into it myself and still learning methods), he showed me something he calls the "superman, mom, dad."

First, fill the pipe up via gravity. Then you want a "Superman" touch. Lightly push it down with your finger just till you hit that first resistance, because like superman, push anymore and you'll ruin it. Next, fill the pipe again with gravity as your friend. This is the time for "Mom." You want to push her just till you feel resistance. Don't be to firm with mom because you know what she can turn into if you push her too far. Lastly, fill the pipe up again, and with little extra pinch that goes over the top of the bowl. This is "Dad." You want to be firm with him and push him into the bowl just below the top of the bowl's edge. Maybe even round dad off a little bit so you can get the edges well lit. And wha-la. You've got a perfectly packed pipe ready to smoke.

I must say, I've been thinking about superman, mom, and dad everytime I pack my pipe now. I can't help not to! Remember, be firm with dad, but definitely not with mom p.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

uncballzer said:


> Just had to share this. Went to Tennessee over the Christmas break (met my parents there). Well, all I wanted to do was check out B&M's for pipes and stogies. Came across this one where there was a pipe fellow--really arrogant and full-of himself type guy. Asked him to show me how he packed his pipe (since just getting into it myself and still learning methods), he showed me something he calls the "superman, mom, dad."
> 
> First, fill the pipe up via gravity. Then you want a "Superman" touch. Lightly push it down with your finger just till you hit that first resistance, because like superman, push anymore and you'll ruin it. Next, fill the pipe again with gravity as your friend. This is the time for "Mom." You want to push her just till you feel resistance. Don't be to firm with mom because you know what she can turn into if you push her too far. Lastly, fill the pipe up again, and with little extra pinch that goes over the top of the bowl. This is "Dad." You want to be firm with him and push him into the bowl just below the top of the bowl's edge. Maybe even round dad off a little bit so you can get the edges well lit. And wha-la. You've got a perfectly packed pipe ready to smoke.
> 
> I must say, I've been thinking about superman, mom, and dad everytime I pack my pipe now. I can't help not to! Remember, be firm with dad, but definitely not with mom p.


:r That is pretty funny but it works.

Shawn


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

It wasn't too many years ago that, the method you describe was pretty much the way all the old timers packed their pipes, and many newbs as well! It's the oldest method around as far as I am aware, and it's works beautifully!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> It wasn't too many years ago that, the method you describe was pretty much the way all the old timers packed their pipes, and many newbs as well! It's the oldest method around as far as I am aware, and it's works beautifully!


I've not had a problem with it yet, lot easier than I was doing before. Only thing though, the ash doesn't want to tamp down until after it all gets smoked completely. It's odd like that sometimes, I don't know if it's the packing or if it's something else though.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

A great well and tried method, I know it as, Baby, Mummy and Daddy....but then came Frank....


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

DubintheDam said:


> A great well and tried method, I know it as, Baby, Mummy and Daddy....


The Baby, Mother, Father method is the one I learned many years ago and still find effective. My Father and brother are named Frank  like that has anything to do with this


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I exclusively use the three step method, or the Frank/German method, or the stuffing method or the loose pack method. I repeat: exclusively. :tu


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Ain't that the standard method (aka child's touch, woman's touch, man's touch)? That's the only way I know how to pack a pipe.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> The Baby, Mother, Father method is the one I learned many years ago and still find effective. My Father and brother are named Frank  like that has anything to do with this


My Fathers name is Frank (Francis) my mothers name is Frances and my middle name is Francis... actually I use the Frank method as well as the three step...meaning the Baby stage hardly any packing at all and the father stage very Plug like packing as in the Frank Method...hope that makes sense...basically I combine the two methods.


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

I agree with Dub, the Frank method is the best method I've ever tried, but I definitely still use the three-tamp method quite often.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

hmm, I've been having some success in just filling the bowl, tamp it down with my finger, fill a tad more, tamp with finger, light, tamp, light and enjoy.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

dhaus said:


> hmm, I've been having some success in just filling the bowl, tamp it down with my finger, fill a tad more, tamp with finger, light, tamp, light and enjoy.


That's basically how I've been doing it also. Just tried something new, from the video Dub posted, so I'll see how it goes; draw is a little tighter than I'm used to, but it should still be alright.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm smoking a bowl packed with the Superman method right now. Seems to be doing well so far. I'm about halfway through.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

there is no one golden method... given that there are at least 30 standard pipe shapes and about 7 basic sizes and at least 150 'common' tobaccos - that's like.... I don' know, what - at least 4 different possible combinations of pipe shape, style and tobacco. (okay, so I am bad at math - you get my point)

There are some pipe / tobacco combos that work more gooder. I have a medium billiard shape, combined with McB Scottish mixture and Frank method is perfect.... just spot on. Try the same thing with a flake like 2015 and a large bulldog and you get doo doo. 

Really, you have to find a few key variables and adapt accordingly:
1. humidity you like tobacco / humidity particular tobacco wants to be
2. size of pipe and how tight it will accept being packed
3. cut of tobacco / to rub or not to rub
4. how hard / fast you smoke

Once you have all that dialed in, go buy some flake tobacco and start all over again... I like to pack flake like an upside campfire. Bottom is loose packed large chuncks of tabak. Middle is partially rubbed softer bits. Top is fully rubbed fluffy tobacco. Sprinkled on very top are the fines as tinder. Light, light, tamp, light, tamp, light and enjoy.

To the essence of the problem (great song if you know e: ) - your pipe, your tabak, your style of smoking will all dictate what works. I can tell you what is a magic combo for me - and you may hate it. Really, really now - all you can do is gain experience. The more pipes and tobacco you smoke, the more you can refine your process. (After all, if we were not a group of doddering, tinkering SOB's why would we bother with the trouble of smoking a pipe in the first place.) All this futzing around with pipes and lighters and tobaccos and pokers and reamers and stands and cabinets and ageing and studying dottle and writing reviews - that is what makes smoking a pipe a hobby and not a nicotine addiction pacifier.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

paperairplane said:


> there is no one golden method... given that there are at least 30 standard pipe shapes and about 7 basic sizes and at least 150 'common' tobaccos - that's like.... I don' know, what - at least 4 different possible combinations of pipe shape, style and tobacco. (okay, so I am bad at math - you get my point)
> 
> There are some pipe / tobacco combos that work more gooder. I have a medium billiard shape, combined with McB Scottish mixture and Frank method is perfect.... just spot on. Try the same thing with a flake like 2015 and a large bulldog and you get doo doo.
> 
> ...


Stop talking sense, dammit! I must spread some reputation around. Nice sig line

BTW you forgot lighting technique and equipment


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

So what sort of pipes are well suited for the frank pack method?
Ive seen the videos, and even tried it a handful of times... but i just havnt been smoking much ribbon tobacco lately.

-hyp


----------



## Óðibjörn (Dec 13, 2007)

I've always used the Frank method, I tried this three layered method before and it didn't do anything for me. Half way through the bowl I was struggling to keep my tobacco lit and it started to make wheezing noises. I figured the bottom layer wasn't packed tight enough, I might try it again right now to see how she goes the second time.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Funny, this should come up. I am still a total newbie in both methods. But from my first impressions it seems that the Frank method actually works better for flakes and aromatics because those allow you to form a nice plug. Yet he shows it with a ribbon cut, if I am not mistaken.

Today I packed a Canadian medium size bowl with a ribbon cut English in the three-step method. Exactly the same combo that I used as my first pipe and found very disappointing then. This time it was much better. Probably the combination of letting the tobacco dry a bit before smoking it, having already smoked three bowls in the pipe and a better packing technique.

Why am I saying all this? Just to confirm that it is a fickle process and that small changes can make a rather big difference. This is what connoisseurship is all about and what indeed turns it into a hobby with all its ups and downs.

Till


----------

